# tigers babies



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a quick up date for people that have been asking me about tiger and her lovely babies well there all doing brilliantly and just thought id post a pic or two.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tigerboo they are gorgeous. tiger looks very contented with her little family glad to hear everything is going well for all of them. thanks for showing us the photos too


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

They all have absolutely beautiful colouring like their mum 

Well done Tigerboo, you've been doing a great job helping Tiger out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she looks a very proud mummy, how beautiful are they, keep us posted, _


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you. I wasnt going to put any on but after all your support i dont see why i should hide my beautifull girl and her babies away.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you very much there all little fighters


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Aw thank you. I wasnt going to put any on but after all your support i dont see why i should hide my beautifull girl and her babies away.


good for you tigerboo


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I need a name for this funny tabby one if you can see him/her im not sure of the sex yet so i need both.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you cats galore x


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> I need a name for this funny tabby one if you can see him/her im not sure of the sex yet so i need both.


I think maybe something in association with his/her mum's name maybe  something like...

*Bobcat* (Bob for short)
*Lynx*
or maybe just *Cub*? 

I like to give my pets people names  so maybe...

*Wilbert*
*Ronnie*
*Faith*
*Annie*


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

You know what I am just at the point of not caring if I am banned because this whole situation is upsetting. Can you please stop glamourising that your cat, that has turned a *year old* this week, that was let out "*a lot *over Christmas" has had her *2nd* litter.

it's just sending out the complete wrong message about responsible ownership, yes kittens are cute but this is an open forum where you are glamourising it to others by all these "doing so well" and "lovely babies" posts.

Firstly people said they were supporting you to give advice but it's not about advice, you are just bathing in the glory of having kittens. You are just bringing to the forefront that you have allowed 11 new lives to come into the world, in two litters. Yes, you might say you are neutering next but you just seem to be lapping up attention from this with lots of different threads, I'm leaving, not leaving and even more threads.

You may not have been an expert in all things cat but it doesn't take much awareness to note a cat would get pregnant. She had before so why did you let her out "a lot over christmas" - that completely detracts from the arguement you put forward the other day of "it was an accident".

Rescues are at breaking point. Cats are being euthenised. This is not a joke. The fact these kittens are here cannot be changed but let's have some restraint in how we make it sound like "everyone should have kittens" cos that's how it sounds.

I am passionate about animal rescue, I volunteer and see the effects of what happens when litters come into the world and when people treat LIVES like collecting top trumps cards. This is why I find myself shaking with anger at this and to me, my values mean more to me than membership on a forum. You are perpetuating that this irresponsible breeding is ok and I think you are enjoying upsetting members by starting threads here, there and everywhere about your kittens! From what I have seen for every member that is going "oooooooooooooooh kitties" there are one's that are shaking their head in disbelief but they are probably better at keeping their gob shut than me.

I also don't understand why you are being supported in glamourisng this irreponsible breeding.

You want name suggestions, call them Gluttony, Greed, Sloth, Lust, Envy, Wrath and Pride. Because seriously I am seeing this as a deadly sin. Irresponsible breeding is wrong, especially in the current climate, with the current state of rescue and rehoming.

And to be honest if people don't like my post or my response that's fine as I find myself worrying about this poor young cat and what the hell is going to happen to eleven kittens about the next 15-20 years than whether people think I am harsh.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Well thought out and eloquently written and very hard to argue with. No one wishes these cats ill in any way - but a bit more subtlety and empathy from the breeder really wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't agree with letting cats out to get pregnant either but this has happened and the kittens are here. it doesn't give anyone the right to bully others though. tigerboo has been having nasty pm's off members - that is one reason why she wasn't going to post anything else. in the end she decided 'why should she be bullied' so carried on posting. tbh i think she has had guts to come back on after what has been said to her. none of us know tigerboo in person, so how do you know if she can cope with all this. my son, for example, would have been a nervous wreck by now (he has aspergers) and my daughter tried to commit suicide before christmas because of nasty comments made to her. i'm not saying tigerboo is like that but what i am saying is why can't you leave her alone. she is well aware that this situation isn't the best but keeping on at her will not change things. 
the only cat in my care to have kittens, was dumped with a litter of kittens and was pregnant again. all of mine are spayed/neutered. in fact 4 were at the vets today being done. i am against any cat have kittens when there is no need, but i don't bully and keep on at people who get into this situation.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I understand why you feel that way, you must see some awful things volunteering in the rescues...

But, is your rant going to change anything in Tigerboo's situation? No.
She isn't making it look glamorous, she's making the best out of a bad situation. And it's certainly not encouraging anyone on here to breed their cats, seeing all those kittens and knowing how much stress and worry Tigerboo will go through, not to mention the money being spent and the risk to Tiger's wellbeing (that Tigerboo is fully aware of now thanks to this forum), I am thankful Nora can't have a litter! 

When I heard she had 7, I was as scared as anyone because I've watched a cat have 7 kittens and all of them were too small because there was so many and they died. I was relieved to see they're all a good size so that they can survive, there were no complications and she isn't going to give them to a rescue if she can't find homes for them.

She made a mistake over Christmas and thanks to this forum she's learnt the error of her ways, does that mean she has no right to post pictures and be happy in the fact that everyone's okay and healthy?

Can you please just stop targeting her now (I don't want to use the word bully, but it's becoming that way) and just let everyone be thankful they're all healthy and happy? Then we can focus on helping Tigerboo find excellent forever homes for these kittens.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

You know what forget this forum ive had enough. You 2 go and enjoy your sad little lives that you have and you obviously have to keep commenting nasty stuff on my thread .


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I understand why you feel that way, you must see some awful things volunteering in the rescues...
> 
> But, is your rant going to change anything in Tigerboo's situation? No.
> She isn't making it look glamorous, she's making the best out of a bad situation. And it's certainly not encouraging anyone on here to breed their cats, seeing all those kittens and knowing how much stress and worry Tigerboo will go through, not to mention the money being spent and the risk to Tiger's wellbeing (that Tigerboo is fully aware of now thanks to this forum), I am thankful Nora can't have a litter!
> ...


I am not and have never been a bully.

I have not messaged the person. I say what I say in public in the hope that others see all sides of the glamourised situation. The fact people are squeeing over this kittens is supporting irresponsible breeding

A mistake is not letting your cat out *lots* after they have already had 4 kittens.

Then type of posts the member makes does not show remorse that this has happened. She is lapping up the attention of the kittens

Nothing can change the fact the kittens are here but do we need the numerous multi threads from her, epecially when she knows not everyone is happy about it.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> You know what forget this forum ive had enough. You 2 go and enjoy your sad little lives that you have and you obviously have to keep commenting nasty stuff on my thread .


I repeat. Your thread where you are glamourising irresponsible pet ownership.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

If one of the mods sees this can they please delete all my threads please i do not wish to take part in this forum any longer


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Simon's cats said:


> I am not and have never been a bully.
> 
> I have not messaged the person. I say what I say in public in the hope that others see all sides of the glamourised situation. The fact people are squeeing over this kittens is supporting irresponsible breeding
> 
> ...


no-one said you had pm'd her.
by keeping on about this you are the one that is drawing attention to the situation - not tigerboo. this is what is keeping the whole situation in the limelight.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i don't agree with letting cats out to get pregnant either but this has happened and the kittens are here. it doesn't give anyone the right to *bully* others though. tigerboo has been having nasty pm's off members - that is one reason why she wasn't going to post anything else. in the end she decided 'why should she be bullied' so carried on posting. tbh i think she has had guts to come back on after what has been said to her. none of us know tigerboo in person, so how do you know if she can cope with all this. my son, for example, would have been a nervous wreck by now (he has aspergers) and my daughter tried to commit suicide before christmas because of nasty comments made to her. i'm not saying tigerboo is like that but what i am saying is why can't you leave her alone. she is well aware that this situation isn't the best but keeping on at her will not change things.
> the only cat in my care to have kittens, was dumped with a litter of kittens and was pregnant again. all of mine are spayed/neutered. in fact 4 were at the vets today being done. i am against any cat have kittens when there is no need, but i don't *bully *and keep on at people who get into this situation.


Have I called her direct names? I just got told I have a sad life - that's personal. What I have done is based my posts in what has been written and there has been a lot written by this poster, not all of it advice getting.

What I am doing is relating my posts to what the member is posting and how that makes ME feel.

My cats were dumped, that wasn't my control. what was my control was responsible ownership of them once I got them. The posts I have made have been after reading her posts from the point she joined the forum on Sunday night before I posted, where she has glamourised irresponsible breeding.

People say they do not like it, the next day she is posting excitedly about how great it all is. It's irresponsible.

Attitudes have to change to this sort of breeding and I want to counteract the postive with the honest situation. There are 11 cats that have been brought into the world, not by accident but by carelessness.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Can some one contact a mod to close it thanks.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Closed at request of op.


----------

